# Lump???



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi!

We just found a lump near Cashmere's lowest ribcage on the right side. She is 5 months old and she got her rabies vaccines recently... the first one 4 weeks ago, the second one two weeks ago. I read somewhere that lumps like this can form as a result of the vaccine and may stay for as long as 6 weeks... has any of you experienced this?

We will be going to the vet soon to get her blood test done in 3 weeks, so we can get her checked out then if it has not gone by that time. But do you think it is anything to worry about? Is this really just because of the vaccine?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep Bella had 1 for a week or so after she got her shots. Hubby found it first & didn't tell me I told him & he said I noticed it allready I asked him why he didn't tell me  He said he didn't want me to worry myself sick. Hopefully the lump will go away if not I would go to the vet.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

kujo had a lump on the back of his neck after his first shot. he had his second shot yesterday and so far so good. he has not had his rabies yet tho vet said wait a few weeks before we give it since he is too small. kujo's bump was ther about 2 or 3 weeks and he yelped anytime someone touched it so be careful. ur baby should be fine


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi has two small lumps under her right armpit ... they've always been there and now they're starting to make me worry since they aren't going away  I think I'm gonna take her to the vet and get it checked, hopefully it's nothing =/ I do know lumps can be caused by shots, but apparently, not always, so if you're not *sure* that's what it's from, you should get it checked maybe ...


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 31, 2006)

Snickers had one between his shoulder blades for almost a year from his puppy shots. He also had on on his thigh from his last set for almost a month. Their body forms some kind of scar tissue that should eventually go away. Make sure you watch them give the shots though! Last time we were at the vet they took some blood for the heartworm test from his chest and he had a bruise the size of a half dollar for over a week! And just an FYI for everyone make sure your chis or other small dogs do not get distemper with the Lepto/Corona it can cause severe swelling in the head (hydrocephelitis). And after the first year of rabies shot, they can get a 3 year rabies. They say some small dogs get sick getting the 3 year the same time as the distemper but that may have to do with the lepto/corona part of the distemper. Okay good luck with their shots!


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I asked my vet about this when we toke Rainbow in for her rabies shot, he said he switched the brand of vaccine so we shouldn't have a problem but if we do don't get worried, it will go away. He wouldn't give the distemper and rabies at the same time either because of her size.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

my previous vet gave kujo the 7 in 1 shot the first time on the back of his neck and that is the one where the bump came from. this time he got the 5 in 1 in his muscle of his thigh and no bumps no swelling no anything. so make sure your vet gives them the shot in the muscle!!! it's much better for them. he probably won't have his rabies til 6 months because of his size.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My two little chis each have a boney lump on opposite sides at the bottom of their ribcage not from any injections though, they are just like extra ribs but in the shape of a boney bump sticking out, my son has one on the middle of his breat plate.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

mylo also has a small lump under his right armpit, its almost like a spot i am keeping my eye on it, hopefully its nothing to worry about he isnt in pain or anything so thats good!!


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Lumps can occur, but at the injection site - which is either between the shoulder blades, or on the back right leg. I'd maybe get it looked at.


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

stephybooboo said:


> my previous vet gave kujo the 7 in 1 shot the first time on the back of his neck and that is the one where the bump came from. this time he got the 5 in 1 in his muscle of his thigh and no bumps no swelling no anything. so make sure your vet gives them the shot in the muscle!!! it's much better for them. he probably won't have his rabies til 6 months because of his size.


The bump may still occur in the muscle - it is actually reccomended the vaccine be given under the skin as opposed to the muscle, because it is less painful, and if a vaccine induced tumor occurs (thats not a bump, it's more serious), they can catch it in time, because it wont be as visible if it originates in the muscle.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i meant by the muscle my vet said he put it under the skin in the thigh and the skin and muscle will rub where the shot was given and create a bump or swelling possibley. i didn't mean directly in the muscle. i just woke up when i replyed to this post LOL sorry i wasn't more clear


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Haha oooooh okay. So under the skin, but into the back end.  That's where they are usually supposed to be given. Rabies in the right thigh area, others in the left. They do it so they can track vaccine induced tumours, incase they do arise.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

lala & lucky both had one by their bottom, where their rabies shot was givin for months after. some dogs get it, some dogs don't.


----------

